# My pet trout



## vashe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi just wanted to share with you all my rainbow trout that I cought a few days ago. He will be housed in the cooler till i get my 340 liter tank set up but figure I show you all my new buddy :lol2:. I am makeing a native tank and this is one of the guys that will be going in it.

hes about 10 inches.

He is housed in....

56 Liter cooler

The filter and power head im useing...

113L-189L auqaclear filter
pumps about 757 Liters per hour

Aqua Clear 402 Powerhead
pumps about 1,022 Liters per hour

As you can see the water is moveing fast and well oxygenated (trout love the fast moveing water). I do 50 to 75 percent water changes aday to keep it happy.
I feed him about 2 night crawlers a day, but he sometimes doesnt want to eat them. He will eat waxworms and powerbait like there is no tomorrow though.

Lid is made out of egg crate. He likes to jump so its a must to have. I have cought him many times doin the dolphin move and trying to get out of the cooler.

Well Enjoy.


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

I think the kindest thing and best thing to do it put it back where you caught it from pal


----------



## vashe (Jun 30, 2009)

Well you could say the same for every animal on this forum that people keep as pets so there really is no difference.


----------



## gesh gecko (Feb 11, 2008)

vashe said:


> Well you could say the same for every animal on this forum that people keep as pets so there really is no difference.


wroug,there is a huge difference! firstly that fish has experienced the wild (if you think they can remember) so its cruel. secondly almost all reptiles these days are captive bred and have never experienced the wild and if released back would unnevatably die. i'd relaease that from were it came: victory:


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

gesh gecko said:


> wroug,there is a huge difference! firstly that fish has experienced the wild (if you think they can remember) so its cruel. secondly almost all reptiles these days are captive bred and have never experienced the wild and if released back would unnevatably die. i'd relaease that from were it came: victory:


I'd agree.


----------



## snake rescuer (Mar 19, 2009)

let that ''WILD'' animal back in the wild!!!!!!:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

gesh gecko said:


> wroug,there is a huge difference! firstly that fish has experienced the wild (if you think they can remember) so its cruel. secondly almost all reptiles these days are captive bred and have never experienced the wild and if released back would unnevatably die. i'd relaease that from were it came: victory:


id say thats a little naive tbh


----------



## Jack the kipper (Aug 26, 2008)

Rainbows aren't truly wild in the UK, they're always farm reared.

Having said that I think it should go back too. It doesn't look or sound like you've got the the budget to care for such a sensitive species.


----------



## tortoise_dude (Mar 9, 2006)

It's cruel and totally unethical to do capture an animal in this way.

How would you like it if someone abducted you from your home, and kept you locked in about 1/10th of the space you are used to?


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

you have taken the fish from a place where is has ultimate freedom and maybe unlimited space, then to put it in a small box is mad, imagine you being used to a cosy life in a flat, apartment, house etc etc whatever your accustomed to, then to be told, right from now you are living in this room alone, and its a nice small one, i guess your own exsistenc is going to be bleak and miserable, and you may end up going literally nuts........same for this fish pal

unless you have a massive pond for it or similar etc then the best thing to do it release it back to it's 'home' !


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

I know people in Australia who go fishing to stock their tanks as pet shops can be few and far between as long as it's of legal table size I don't see the problem, you guys haven't activly experienced that kind of thing so maybe keep yor traps shut?


----------



## snake rescuer (Mar 19, 2009)

DaveM said:


> I know people in Australia who go fishing to stock their tanks as pet shops can be few and far between as long as it's of legal table size I don't see the problem, you guys haven't activly experienced that kind of thing so maybe keep yor traps shut?


y dont you pipe down??
this fish i used to open water and water that contains the corrent bacterier ect
(sorry for poor spelling every1)


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

snake rescuer said:


> y dont you pipe down??
> this fish i used to open water and water that contains the corrent bacterier ect
> (sorry for poor spelling every1)



all aquariums contain those bacteria, bringing an argument down to a bacteriological level makes no sense in the case of a native set up, so please try and work out your argument and kindly go yourself


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

the tanks a tad too small

make it a pond


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

connor 1213 said:


> the tanks a tad too small
> 
> make it a pond




a 340 litre tank for a 10 inch fish isn't too small, probably the smaller side of acceptable but it can live quite happily in that


----------



## snake rescuer (Mar 19, 2009)

DaveM said:


> all aquariums contain those bacteria, bringing an argument down to a bacteriological level makes no sense in the case of a native set up, so please try and work out your argument and kindly go **** yourself


yer your right a cooler box with a 50/50 water change with Tap water every day is full of bacteria. should have thorght of that...
now baby you should jog on and stop making yourself busy..


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

seriously guys, some of the responses about how its wrong to keep it in captivity are not really that well founded on a forum for exotic animals, alot of fish and other animals that you see in pet shops come from the wild, its not the ideal world where everything is captive bred yet im afraid.


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

snake rescuer said:


> yer your right a cooler box with a 50/50 water change with Tap water every day is full of bacteria. should have thorght of that...
> now baby you should jog on and stop making yourself busy..




how do you no he isn't using a supplement? all he said is the way he's keeping it, he hasn't mentioned water tratments or anything like that, so maybe you should stop being a , just because he's doing it a different way to the generally accepted norm in the UK doesn't mean people should hate on him, my uncle stocked an 8 foot fish tank the way he is, I kmnow from experience it can be done, you lot obviously don't so kindly,


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

SiUK said:


> seriously guys, some of the responses about how its wrong to keep it in captivity are not really that well founded on a forum for exotic animals, alot of fish and other animals that you see in pet shops come from the wild, its not the ideal world where everything is captive bred yet im afraid.



precisely, sometimes it's the only way to do things in some areas


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

I'd be interested to know the exact size of the fish as rainbow trout numbers are decreasing over the last ten years or so.

As for the argument of whether its right or wrong to have it I'm sitting on the fence at the moment - I do think the OP would have been better off waiting until he was set up for the animal as opposed to keeping it in something the size of the cooler.

OP - can you explain pleased what your actuall idea is and what you are trying to achieve from the 'pond' etc?

Dave M - if you're trying to get your point across it'd be better not to tell the person you are arguing with to 'go **** themselves' - at that point you lost the argument - people stop listening once the ignorant abuse starts flying


----------



## snake rescuer (Mar 19, 2009)

DaveM said:


> how do you no he isn't using a supplement? all he said is the way he's keeping it, he hasn't mentioned water tratments or anything like that, so maybe you should stop being a c*ding t*t, just because he's doing it a different way to the generally accepted norm in the UK doesn't mean people should hate on him, my uncle stocked an 8 foot fish tank the way he is, I kmnow from experience it can be done, you lot obviously don't so kindly,


The op hasnt even got a tank for the fish to go in for a start..
wen he gets one he will stil have to w8 for the tank to be ready. thats if the fish can last being in a 18" box that long.....


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

He's in North Region U.S, not the uk, trout numbers aren't really declining there, they stock them by the millions in some places, as regards my swearing, so what?


----------



## snake rescuer (Mar 19, 2009)

DaveM said:


> He's in North Region U.S, not the uk, trout numbers aren't really declining there, they stock them by the millions in some places, as regards my swearing, so what?


 
ah that makes it ok then. just because there are loads of them torturing this one till it gives up wont matter then. sould have thorght of that


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

It reminds me of the poor goldfish swimming round and round in one of those awful bowls


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

snake rescuer said:


> ah that makes it ok then. just because there are loads of them torturing this one till it gives up wont matter then. sould have thorght of that


what about other WC animals, I like how the point I made is being ignored just so you guys can carry on swearing and arguing with each other, why doesnt everyone take a step back and talk about it like adults????


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

OP could have eaten it I suppose. Lesser of 2 evils.

As long as the water conditions in the holding tank match that exactly of the WC area then in theory the little fishy will be fine. As long as the filters have fully cycled with the water that is currently in the tank, then in theoy all will be well. Fish are designed to survive, they have survival instincts, as long as the water conditions are correct then unlike us they wont miss their LCD HD TVs and things


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Here is my 2 pence,

Firstly i have reported a post on here that was totally our of order YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!.

Secondly trout are migratory fish so plucking it out of the wild is going to completely screw up it's natural insticts with regards to breeding seasons and migration due to the change in water temps.

If a baliff had caught you taking that from the wild you would have been fined alot of money as you have to own a game license to fish for and take trout from british rivers however i am not sure on the rivers in your area so cant really comment on it much more.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

messengermatt said:


> Here is my 2 pence,
> 
> Firstly i have reported a post on here that was totally our of order YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!.
> 
> ...


hes not from Britain :whistling2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

messengermatt said:


> Here is my 2 pence,
> 
> Firstly i have reported a post on here that was totally our of order YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!.
> 
> ...


dont think he took it from a british river hes american


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

DaveM said:


> all aquariums contain those bacteria, bringing an argument down to a bacteriological level makes no sense in the case of a native set up, so please try and work out your argument and kindly go **** yourself


You are wrong, all aquariums do not have the required bacteria as told by someone just recently it takes 7 days or so for these bacteria to form and even then suppliments and hormones are still required to bring the bacteria upto an acceptable level so that the fish is able to fight off disease.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

ami_j said:


> dont think he took it from a british river hes american


I corrected my thread regarding british rivers guys, i missed the bit about where he was from.


----------



## renton (Jun 24, 2008)

Where do most people think there aquarium fish come from?

Unless its a common fish its sure as hell not captive breed.

If you look into it hardly none of the slightly less common fish are CB, we're not talking herps here.

If you have a catfish, for example a red-tail or my marble pim-thery were WC.
Same even goes for fish like silver sharks.

The best they can do is artificially inseminate the females but most are WC.

On the other hand a big tank should be set up, ready and fully cycled before any fish are though of.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

renton said:


> for example a red-tail


Come on, who has them?! We know they're wild caught. 



renton said:


> Same even goes for fish like silver sharks.
> .


All silver sharks for sale here are bred using hormones in the philippenes and the like, are they not? They're not wild caught?


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Its a fish. Its not a person so you cant compare what you would or wouldnt like with that of a fish.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

If i had caught it, it would be in my belly. Lucky fish really.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Tops said:


> If i had caught it, it would be in my belly. Lucky fish really.


Exactly :lol2:. Stuffed with bread crumbs, onions, garlic and lots of butter. Baked in a foil parcel at about 120.f for 15 mins :mf_dribble:.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Gaboon said:


> Exactly :lol2:. Stuffed with bread crumbs, onions, garlic and lots of butter. Baked in a foil parcel at about 120.f for 15 mins :mf_dribble:.


Yummy


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

you got room to house a monster like this then have you this is only small really as well the biggets in our lake is 22lb









pics is of one of the 13lb females we released into our ponds


----------



## dan51 (Sep 26, 2008)

renton said:


> , for example a red-tail


Maybe some better examples of wc fish could be Cardinal Tetras and Natural Coloured discus? and then there is marine fish, almost all of them are wild caught except for ocellaris Clowns and a handfull of other species. IMHO taking a wild trout from a almost unlimited amount of space and housing it (even temporeraly) in a cool box is cruel. Trout need a massive ammount of space because they are active swimmers and they are messy fish so alot of filtration will be needed. You would of been better going to a fish farm to collect a trout that is still young and kept in a large tub because these fish havent experienced the wild yet...


...although they do taste nice in foil:mf_dribble:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> you got room to house a monster like this then have you this is only small really as well the biggets in our lake is 22lb
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed :notworthy: i can see him having to upgrade that 340l pretty darn quick :lol2:


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

messengermatt said:


> You are wrong, all aquariums do not have the required bacteria as told by someone just recently it takes 7 days or so for these bacteria to form and even then suppliments and hormones are still required to bring the bacteria upto an acceptable level so that the fish is able to fight off disease.


It's an approx time scale of 6 weeks


----------



## tortoiselady (Aug 1, 2008)

I rarely escape the shelled section, OMG FPMSL at this thread, are you guys for real? :lol2: Fighting about a trout for gods sake - awesome!
I love trout boiled in my big saucepan! - you may now commence your bun fight as I am off into my garden :lol2: bunch of nutters!


----------



## dan51 (Sep 26, 2008)

tortoiselady said:


> I rarely escape the shelled section, OMG FPMSL at this thread, are you guys for real? :lol2: Fighting about a trout for gods sake - awesome!
> I love trout boiled in my big saucepan! - you may now commence your bun fight as I am off into my garden :lol2: bunch of nutters!


lmao! us fish keepers get very emotional over our fish :whistling2:

p.s.never tried boiled trout


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow.
This thread should be called ignorance thread!

Most fish in the pet trade are wild caught. Fact. Plus, how do you know the OP wont have his tank set up and ready to go tomorrow evening? Oh, that's right... you don't! He seems to know what the fish needs.

Admittedly, 300 litres isn't a massive tank for these fish, but it'll do for a few years.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

gesh gecko said:


> wroug,there is a huge difference! firstly that fish has experienced the wild (if you think they can remember) so its cruel. secondly almost all reptiles these days are captive bred and have never experienced the wild and if released back would unnevatably die. i'd relaease that from were it came: victory:


 Yeah and another thing.

*TROUT GROW ALOT BIGGER THEN THAT.*


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

I just wanted to know if the trout was legal size to be caught in the first place cos it looked pretty small?


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Mrs Mental said:


> I just wanted to know if the trout was legal size to be caught in the first place cos it looked pretty small?


Is there a legal size in America? lol


----------



## vashe (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes legal size for trout here in season is 7 inches he is about 10. I do add stuff to the water and i do take the chlorine out of it. 
Where I live at as long as its legal size, With in the season. april 18-sept 7,caught with the proper equipment such as line and reel and you have obtain a fishing license you can do what you want with the fish. Its summertime and only reason I kept him now is cause trout around this time are getting harder to catch they get lazy and do not eat all the much cause of the rise in water temps. Also i caught him on the lip in the right spot. Most of the time they end up swallowing it. If anything he would have been gutted and grilled up.:mf_dribble:

This is a stocked trout and where it was caught at is basically for catching anyways. Its Just a local town reservoir aka the big pond. Each time they stock they put about 800 rainbows in and they stock it 2 to 3 times a year. Its a really heavy fish area. The state stocks it for the public to catch. Other then that its not really ideal trout waters.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

SiUK said:


> what about other WC animals, I like how the point I made is being ignored just so you guys can carry on swearing and arguing with each other, why doesnt everyone take a step back and talk about it like adults????


 I dont know who agrees with me, but i dont agree with WC animals ever.

Just leave the animal in the wild, there are many other fish that are easyier to keep and look better.

It cant benefit them to keep them in a tank, as opposed to a huge naturally fly infested stream.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> I dont know who agrees with me, but i dont agree with WC animals ever.
> .


You have to start somewhere... corns were wild caught at one point. Why cant we "start" with other species, now?


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

uugh, soon as i saw the thread title i knew it would be a fishy repetition of the captive slow-worm argument; hence i'm not gonna stress myself reading

trout have been kept in captivity but the tanks were massive and required powerful filtration for the fish to swim against


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

AshMashMash said:


> You have to start somewhere... corns were wild caught at one point. Why cant we "start" with other species, now?


 You know what i meen though, theres already millions of fish to buy.

And he's only keeping it as a pet.


----------



## tortoiselady (Aug 1, 2008)

dan51 said:


> lmao! us fish keepers get very emotional over our fish :whistling2:
> 
> p.s.never tried boiled trout


You are telling me! :lol2: Been outside in the garden - had sunshine and rain, played with my 111 year old tortoise and black pussy then cooked a couple of dover soles! Yummy x Boiled trout is to die for, no grease or herbs, just falls off the bone, try it! My old dad god bless his soul used to trout fish in Donegal, when my children were little I used to take them fishing in a trout farm in Surrey, they caught the fish, bashed them over their nuts, got them weighed and we had then for dinner ROFL!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> You know what i meen though, theres already millions of fish to buy.


There's not, really.
Most are wild caught.


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

tortoiselady said:


> they caught the fish, bashed them over their nuts, got them weighed and we had then for dinner ROFL!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Um... that seems a little heartless. :gasp:

Not really something worth ROFLing over either. I wouldn't think a bloody and painful death would be amusing in the slightest. :-|

It's like someone coming into the Shelled Section, and laughing about eating tortoises and how they killed them. Not nice, is it? It wouldn't be appreciated anywhere on RFUK. Just because they're fish, and you can't "see" that they have emotions, it doesn't mean they should be seen as different to other animals, or less worthy of life. Death is never funny.

Sooo, yeah. I don't think anyone else was laughing.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i've kept bass and bluegill...


----------



## tortoiselady (Aug 1, 2008)

Sarracenia said:


> Um... that seems a little heartless. :gasp:
> 
> Not really something worth ROFLing over either. I wouldn't think a bloody and painful death would be amusing in the slightest. :-|
> 
> ...


It's sopposed to be quick and humane and nobody has posted after you so we shall see


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

tortoiselady said:


> It's sopposed to be quick and humane and nobody has posted after you so we shall see


 You ever go rabbit hunting, just out of curiosity?


----------



## khaostim666 (Apr 29, 2009)

he looks tasty , grill him for a few minits eaither side, peel the skin off, serve with a slice of lemon and some nice fresh salad enjoy :2thumb:


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Ummmmm so can you tell me please what the most humane way to kill a fish would be, if you were fishing and going to eat it?


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Mrs Mental said:


> Ummmmm so can you tell me please what the most humane way to kill a fish would be, if you were fishing and going to eat it?


Bang it on the head i do believe ?


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Mrs Mental said:


> Ummmmm so can you tell me please what the most humane way to kill a fish would be, if you were fishing and going to eat it?


 It would be a bash on the head with a priest.

Just dont think people liked the "rotfl'' comment thats all.

But people are right it is humane.


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Ekkkk doesn't sound very humane does it - clobbering it on the head.

I'll come clean now and tell you why I asked - my husband and I both sea fish and whatever we keep to eat we keep in a live tank onboard the boat and only kill them when we get in later in the day. I slice their heads off cos I cant bear to bash something over the head and to me it seems quicker and easier and I know it'll be killed in one go as opposed to not getting the bashing bit right. 

I asked cos I'd hate to think we were causing more pain and stress to the animal than necessary - I know that sounds stupid when we're killing them to eat anyway but I'd like to think we showed some respect for the animal. If I catch mackerel I do snap their necks which is even quicker and instant.

Sorry for having this conversation but like I said I'd just like to think we were doing things the most humane way - my apologies if it upsets anyone.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

If you want to be totally humane, put some clove oil in the tank on the boat. It acts as an anaesthetic so they wont feel you giving them a good clobbering. :2thumb:


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Esfa said:


> If you want to be totally humane, put some clove oil in the tank on the boat. It acts as an anaesthetic so they wont feel you giving them a good clobbering. :2thumb:


I'll do that in future - thanks for that : victory: tis a good idea.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> I dont know who agrees with me, but i dont agree with WC animals ever.
> 
> Just leave the animal in the wild, there are many other fish that are easyier to keep and look better.
> 
> It cant benefit them to keep them in a tank, as opposed to a huge naturally fly infested stream.


Read post #48 it's from a stock pond so captive bred as a result the only other outcome was a wack on the head and in the pan that's why trout is rased in stock pond for human to catch and eat.Just coz Rainbow trout are native to America dosen't mean there native to the person in question area.He's based in U.S North east.But Rainbow trout is native to west U.S and west Canada.

There are a fair amount of wild caught Reptiles,Amphibian,Insects,Arachnid AND Fish.In the pet trade and a far amount of forum member own them.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

depends if you do it right like you said, when i go fishing with my Dad i always get him to use the priest as i'm scared i'll do it wrong


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

daftlassieEmma said:


> depends if you do it right like you said, when i go fishing with my Dad i always get him to use the priest as i'm scared i'll do it wrong


Exactly - I wouldnt want to get it wrong and make things 100 times worse for the fish. Will try that clove oil that Esfa suggested though as I think thats a good idea and then stick to beheading as it works for us.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Esfa said:


> Wow.
> This thread should be called ignorance thread!
> 
> *Most fish in the pet trade are wild caught*. Fact. Plus, how do you know the OP wont have his tank set up and ready to go tomorrow evening? Oh, that's right... you don't! He seems to know what the fish needs.
> ...


Rubbish! Most fish in the pet trade are farmed in singapore! Yes,some species are wc,but the majority of community fish are bred in ponds in the far east,or tank bred in czech.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

That trout is feeding,looks healthy,and is going into a bigger tank.Get off the guys back you bunch of tree-huggers!


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

So, a snake WC is alright, but a fish isn't?
At least the fish will be clear of dangers of fishermen and whatnot and can be provided with a home and proper feeding.


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

Berber King said:


> Rubbish! Most fish in the pet trade are farmed in singapore! Yes,some species are wc,but the majority of community fish are bred in ponds in the far east,or tank bred in czech.


Agreed, most of the popular characins including Cardinal tetras, Neons, Black neons etc are bred in the Czech republic. Cyprinids such as Silver sharks and the popular species of barbs are bred in huge numbers on fish farms in Asia, along with most species of commonly-available cichlids. A lot of individual fishkeepers also breed their own fish to supply shops.

Still some are wild caught, for example South American pencilfish, Apistogramma and Discus. Many species of Killifish, African cichlids and most marine fish are also wild caught.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

gazz said:


> Read post #48 it's from a stock pond so captive bred as a result the only other outcome was a wack on the head and in the pan that's why trout is rased in stock pond for human to catch and eat.Just coz Rainbow trout are native to America dosen't mean there native to the person in question area.He's based in U.S North east.But Rainbow trout is native to west U.S and west Canada.
> 
> There are a fair amount of wild caught Reptiles,Amphibian,Insects,Arachnid AND Fish.In the pet trade and a far amount of forum member own them.


 Thats fair enough, but to me i'd rather leave them, doesent matter whetehr their native or not its still a wild animal youve caught and kept.

Caught and kept, i wouldnt buy a wc pet, only cb ones.

I meen if you catch them, for example i disagree with what i read on a slow worm thread of a kid catching a slow worm and keeping it, dead now and it wouldnt if he left it in the wild.

Fair enough if you catch it and eat it, but dont keep it in a tank.

You couldnt make it a natural environment because its in a tank not a stream.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Thats fair enough, but to me i'd rather leave them, doesent matter whetehr their native or not its still a wild animal youve caught and kept.
> 
> Caught and kept, i wouldnt buy a wc pet, only cb ones.


It was in a stock pond the gold fish and koi carp you buy from the pet shops would likly come from stock ponds.There not wild there captive bred it's just the pond is bigger than most can have in there gardens.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

gazz said:


> It was in a stock pond the gold fish and koi carp you buy from the pet shops would likly come from stock ponds.There not wild there captive bred it's just the pond is bigger than most can have in there gardens.


 Ohh right i thought it was from a stream or something.

Even so he still in my opinion should have left it there, he's stealing the fish. :whistling2:

I know your allowed to kill and eat but why keep them, just put em back so someone else can enjoy fishing, rather than lower the stock.

Or just buy a goldfish.


----------



## TUBBS (Mar 16, 2009)

Pleccy said:


> Agreed, most of the popular characins including Cardinal tetras, Neons, Black neons etc are bred in the Czech republic. Cyprinids such as Silver sharks and the popular species of barbs are bred in huge numbers on fish farms in Asia


actually, most cardinals are wild caught still, have you never heard of project piaba??? supporting natives with fair trade prices for their fish thus stopping them destroying the forest like we did to all ours hundreds of years ago

also most barbs and tetras captive bred on mass are in thailand etc in huge mud ponds naturally and are just harvested every few months so are technically wild caught as they've never been in tanks untill caught


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Or just buy a goldfish.


It's the U.S Goldfish are likly illegal in his area/state.They have differant rules than us.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

gazz said:


> It's the U.S Goldfish are likly illegal in his area/state.They have differant rules than us.


 Right . :whistling2:

But your aloud to keep trout?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Right . :whistling2:
> 
> But your aloud to keep trout?


Who said it was legal to keep trout ? maybe it is illegal to take live trout from the lake/Pond who knows ?.But who are you,i or anyone any one else to tell him his countrys do's and don'ts.It's up to him to run the risks of his country laws.

It's not about what you can or can't keep.Some states in America it is illgal for shops to sell goldfish.

They are very paranoid about non native escaping in the U.S.A.Especially species that don't even come from the U.S.A.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

I know im just saying it really winds me up when people take wild animals.

They do better off where they belong. I cant go out trap a swan and keep it in a cage can i? So i buy captive bred animals instead.

Instead of having it in a tank leave it in the pond. Makes sense.


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

Thats personal preference though


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

marcgroovyge said:


> Thats personal preference though


Yeah but i like to thing its a good thing i think that way.

I convinced my mate to release a lizard and slowie he found once.

Simply because it was in a little tub of grass, every animal deserves to stay wild, if they are wild in the first place of course. Just buy a pe for crine out loud.


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

But as said different states have different laws. You cant question it if laws allow the OP to take in a fish


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

i feel the seriousness of this thread needs to be interrupted briefly:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Berber King said:


> Rubbish! Most fish in the pet trade are farmed in singapore! Yes,some species are wc,but the majority of community fish are bred in ponds in the far east,or tank bred in czech.


I disagree.
Yes, most community fish are captive bred. it's why they're the common community fish - easy to get hold of.

As soon as you start getting into oddballs though, it's nearly all wild caught. 
My whole african pred tank is wild caught, except my plec.



Berber King said:


> That trout is feeding,looks healthy,and is going into a bigger tank.Get off the guys back you bunch of tree-huggers!


I agree with this though.


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

TUBBS said:


> actually, most cardinals are wild caught still, have you never heard of project piaba??? supporting natives with fair trade prices for their fish thus stopping them destroying the forest like we did to all ours hundreds of years ago
> 
> also most barbs and tetras captive bred on mass are in thailand etc in huge mud ponds naturally and are just harvested every few months so are technically wild caught as they've never been in tanks untill caught


I almost forgot about that, it's similar to 'fairtrade farming' if you think about it.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

vashe said:


>


 Yeah he looks much happyier here.

So much freedom taken away.


----------



## chamaeleo (Sep 14, 2008)

DaveM said:


> maybe keep yor traps shut?


rude much? as you only know people who do this and dont do it your self why dont you shut your fat face?
see its not good being rude to people is it. keep it nice?


----------



## cjd99 (Apr 8, 2009)

The important things are he keeps the temperature cold not going over 14 degrees if possible, I'm guessing living in the states he'll probably need a chiller or a cold room, the other things a high saturation of oxygen, trout can't survive if it drops off (also running waters may better than still). other than that, if he's got a big enough tank, not much of a problem really


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Isn't this a bit trivial to be arguing over?

Some guy in the US is keeping a trout, lol. There are far greater animal cruelty cases out there you could all be focussing your energies on. 

How many trout are caught and killed each day?!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Even so he still in my opinion should have left it there, he's stealing the fish. :whistling2:
> 
> I know your allowed to kill and eat but why keep them, just put em back so someone else can enjoy fishing, rather than lower the stock.


So it's better for THAT fish to be caught and bashed over the head then eaten than it is for THAT fish to be caught and kept captive?

I remember as a kid - I must have been about six - we went to a gun show, and one of the things at the show was a fishing pool. I begged my dad to let me go fishing because I wanted to catch a rainbow trout to KEEP. So I caught one in the pool, and said to the nice man yeah I want to keep that one; he took it off the hook, gave it a short sharp bash against the side of the pool and put it into a plastic bag so I could take it home.

I won't go fishing ever again. 

I wanted to KEEP that trout in my fishtank (ok, it was too small and the trout would have suffered) and all it would have taken is for my dad to explain that if I caught one the nice man would kill it so we could eat it.

At least the original poster has a plan to sort out a good tank for his fish...


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Theres no way to convince me, animals will do better in the wild or in this case the pond simple.

Pretty selfish catching an animal in a nice big spaceous pond, just to confine it in a tank for your own greedy selfish needs.

Basically all this talk of say for instance leaving your snake a week to settle or it gets stressed is a bunch bulls##t.

You dont think that trout is stressed?

If he really cared he'd let it go.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Lol you're a total hypocrite.
How many pets do you have?
All would have been originally wild caught.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Esfa said:


> Lol you're a total hypocrite.
> How many pets do you have?
> All would have been originally wild caught.


Yes all would have been wild caught ONCE.

But mine are all CB bred.

He's keeping it as a pet.

It doesent do any good.


----------



## chris83 (Mar 28, 2009)

Its a trout, one little trout being kept in a tank, if i was to go to my local trout fishery i could take 4 home. As said before this isnt the worst case of cruelty ever reported and everyone is arguing over something happening in america? 

Seems a waste of time to me


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

chris83 said:


> Its a trout, one little trout being kept in a tank, if i was to go to my local trout fishery i could take 4 home. As said before this isnt the worst case of cruelty ever reported and everyone is arguing over something happening in america?
> 
> Seems a waste of time to me


 That dont make it different though.

Just cause its one fish.

Its the same as catching any animal and keeping it.

Imagine seeing a mouse in a huge open field, and then some asshole coming along and putting it in a cage.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Yes all would have been wild caught ONCE.
> 
> But mine are all CB bred.
> 
> ...


What animals do you keep just out of interest?

If you have snakes/lizards etc... even if they are CB they will still have wild instincts. Just because their generation is CB doesn't erase all natural behaviour.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> That dont make it different though.
> 
> Just cause its one fish.
> 
> ...


So what your saying is that wild animals should be left in the wild? :hmm:


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Ozgi said:


> What animals do you keep just out of interest?
> 
> If you have snakes/lizards etc... even if they are CB they will still have wild instincts. Just because their generation is CB doesn't erase all natural behaviour.


 Im new to reptiles, so i only have one corn snake.

Chickens ducks, dogs cats, and a rabbit.

I just basically disagree, woud you go out grab a snake in the open and put it in a viv?

I think its sick, just cause they still have theyre natural instincts doesnet make a differene.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> So what your saying is that wild animals should be left in the wild? :hmm:


Yes......

And before anyone says anything, i know they were once caught, but god just leave em alone instead of stressing them out even more buy taking them.

And what if the trout does die in the tank?


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> I just basically disagree, woud you go out grab a snake in the open and put it in a viv?


Yep!
Remove all it's predators, supply it with a constant supply of food, give it a stable environment, treat it when unwell....


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Esfa said:


> Yep!
> Remove all it's predators, supply it with a constant supply of food, give it a stable environment, treat it when unwell....


If it was so severe they would be extinct, but their not i see them all the time.

Leave nature be. : victory:

Not to mention the amount of stress, and the possibility it had eggs, and mites and ticks, that could go to your other animas.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Im new to reptiles, so i only have one corn snake.
> 
> Chickens ducks, dogs cats, and a rabbit.
> 
> ...


No I don't agree with it personally and would never do it myself.

But as has been said on this thread already, there are a lot of fish that are sold in pet shops that are wild caught, the same goes for a lot of spiders, inverts, amphibs, lizards.....

One trout being kept in America isn't enough to get riled up about imo.

Your corn is going to have natural instincts/behaviours still even if it is CB, do you feel bad about keeping it though?


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Ozgi said:


> Your corn is going to have natural instincts/behaviours still even if it is CB, do you feel bad about keeping it though?


No cause its still captive, and enjoys being handled.

A captive wouldnt have the survival skills, to live outside thats why its fine to have CB'S but a wild one is just wrong.

Try and think of where it was then where it is when you lock it up.


----------



## Cecil_x (Apr 12, 2009)

Right , I don't post a lot ! But I have read through this and I can't believe some of you people ! EVERY ones animals have there natural instincts built in , therefor meaning they have all been wild at some point ! 

So some one must have snatched them up to keep for breeding ! So you can all have you CB animals , but that's ok because they don't no any better ! Right ? 
Wrong 
If u feed a CB snake a mouse that's been defrosted it takes it , but if you put in a live mouse it doesn't say oh no I've never eaten one of them before I don't need to cos I'm captive bred ! It just does it 
So stop being petty let the bloke keep his fish , poor bastard was excited to tell you guys his plan and you've just ripped into his ideas. If he went and caught a salt water fish and slung it in his marine tank u wouldn't bat an eye lid ! I really feel sorry for this bloke and think yes maybe he should have waited till the setup was ready but I agree with him doin it ! I think his reasons are innocent ! After all he was making a take that represence the natural rivers where he caught it , who are we to tell him he can't when we are all guilty of pollution and god knows what else that's destroyin so many natural habitats . I have had my say ! And I don't want any bitchy replies because at the end of the day we r adult , I will listen to other opinions but I hate this ganging up that is happening , opinions can be expressed without getting nasty ! 

Matt


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> No cause its still captive, and enjoys being handled.


"enjoys"?

How do you know that? How do you know that trout doesn't enjoy being in a captive environment with clean water and a steady food supply?


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Ozgi said:


> "enjoys"?
> 
> How do you know that? How do you know that trout doesn't enjoy being in a captive environment with clean water and a steady food supply?


I meant like tame, where as a wild would rather fight or flee.

My corn doesent mind it and stays there. Just looking at the pic tells that it doesent have room to move.

Plus the trout may have eggs, and feeds on different flys and larvae throughout each season.

I wouldnt mind seeing where he caught it form either.


----------



## Cecil_x (Apr 12, 2009)

That's the holding tank \ box ! 
Animals are taken from the wild all the time and plonked in zoos world wide ! 
If he did it for a breeding program to increase numbers u wouldn't care .
I think this is gettin blown out of proportion


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

No i would like it if a zoo or a scientist was breeding trout.

he's keeping it as a pet, because trout dont need to be bred anymore, thy arent extinct.

Even then its better in its pond or stream then a tank.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Theres no way to convince me, animals will do better in the wild or *in this case the pond simple*.
> 
> Pretty selfish catching an animal in a nice big spaceous pond, just to confine it in a tank for your own greedy selfish needs.
> 
> ...


Trout like fast flowing water, not ponds you *removed*
Get on with your summer holiday homework FFS.

If you're going to keep fresh water fish..you may as well keep one that'll make a tasty snack:2thumb:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> No cause its still captive, and enjoys being handled.
> 
> A captive wouldnt have the survival skills, to live outside thats why its fine to have CB'S but a wild one is just wrong.


If you took your corn snake to Florida and set it free in "good cornsnake country" it would have EXACTLY the same likelihood to survive and thrive as ANY wild-hatched baby. It still has exactly the same instincts. It still has exactly the same abilities. The only thing that would limit its ability to survive would be if it's something like a snow or high-white amelanistic type; this creates strong contrast that's likely to draw the attention of predatory birds and mammals. Wild anerythristics do just fine.

And I really don't believe most snakes *enjoy* being grabbed by the giant naked monkeys; they learn to tolerate it. Some snakes may be an exception to the rule - but even then a WC one is just as likely to be an exception as a CB-to-the-Nth-degree one.

If the trout is behaving normally and feeding normally, I would be inclined to think it isn't all THAT disturbed by the fact it's now living in captivity.



C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Plus the trout may have eggs, and feeds on different flys and larvae throughout each season.


Your corn would feed on different prey items throughout the season. Do you intend to buy anolis lizards to feed him, because that's some of what they eat in the wild? What about younger, smaller corn snakes? Frogs? Quail chicks? Sparrow eggs? Or will you be feeding him the recommended captive diet?

The original poster will probably be feeding his trout prepackaged trout chow (it does exist - it's used on trout farms to raise the little guys up to releasable size - and is almost certainly what THIS trout was eating as a baby, too!) as well as worms and other bits of tasty goodness.

As for having eggs... I'm not sure rainbow trout actually *care* for their eggs - and if they do, and this trout took a bait anyway, its eggs would have been left unguarded regardless.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Plus the trout may have eggs, and feeds on different flys and larvae throughout each season.


trout are egg scatterers, they lay thousands then p*ss off and leave them

they rely on vast numbers as opposed to protective care to ensure some survive

as for food, it will have been reared on "trout chow" which is most probably what the OP is currently feeding it

EDIT: just seen it's been mostly covered in above post


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

This is a stupid debate to have on an exotic pet forum! ALOT of animals we keep are wild caught, and most cb ones will have wc parents. I have a marine fish tank and apart from 2 clowns all the other fish are wild caught, from the ocean, not even some little river!!!! How cruel is that, they had the whole ocean to swim in and now they are in a 180liter glass box! 
If you can give the trout clean, fresh fast flowing water and plenty of space to swim, ie a suitable environment, then its a moot point if its wild or not.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

The whole "the whole ocean to live in" argument always makes me chuckle.
Many fish strike up their territory and don't move from it. They don't swim in the whole ocean. :lol2:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

So I think we are all agreed (except Caveman Sam) that this is a pointless argument. 

I for one would like to see the tank set-up when it is complete. I love seeing native tanks that look realistic. Saw a massive one once that was set-up like a lake bottom, it had carp and tench in and looked amazing.


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Efsa, truly, I dont think my clowns have seen the whole of my 3ft tank in the 6 years Ive had them, I was just being facetious.
Yea I think common sense has prevailed in the end


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

Ozgi said:


> So I think we are all agreed (except Caveman Sam) that this is a pointless argument.
> 
> I for one would like to see the tank set-up when it is complete. I love seeing native tanks that look realistic. Saw a massive one once that was set-up like a lake bottom, it had carp and tench in and looked amazing.


 ditto to that, saw one once that was home to pike, looked fantastic


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Javeo said:


> Efsa, truly, I dont think my clowns have seen the whole of my 3ft tank in the 6 years Ive had them, I was just being facetious.
> Yea I think common sense has prevailed in the end


I wasn't taking the pee out of you, I got the fact that you were being sarcastic with it.


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

a nice slice of lemon and some chips?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Yes......





C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> i only have one corn snake.


You're a joke. Corn snakes are wild animals, whether they are CB or WC.


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Oh my, Ive just read C4VEMAN-5AM's posts! Are you being serious or just trying to annoy people with your silly arguments? its 1 trout for goodness sake! I hope you dont eat fish, imagine taking cod from the sea and killing it!


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Caz said:


> Trout like fast flowing water, not ponds.
> Get on with your summer holiday homework FFS.
> 
> If you're going to keep fresh water fish..you may as well keep one that'll make a tasty snack:2thumb:


No you can call them ponds, try it in google, fly fishing ponds, and lakes.

Pond in fishing terms is just someones stock.

And was there any reason to be harsh like that?

And just cause its one trout doesent make it alright to keep it in a tank.


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Lol you are silly dear, as I said most of my marine fish are wild caught, flown across half the world and put in a small glass box, do you have issue with that? Many snake species are wild caught, most inverts are, many lizards and frogs are. They have to come from somewhere. 
oh and how would you breed something that was extinct??


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Ozgi said:


> So I think we are all agreed (except Caveman Sam) that this is a pointless argument.
> 
> I for one would like to see the tank set-up when it is complete. I love seeing native tanks that look realistic. Saw a massive one once that was set-up like a lake bottom, it had carp and tench in and looked amazing.


 You may argue this to be more natural, and better to watch trout in.












The thing is ozgi is that a carp in a tank isnt what you say natural, you can add as many plants as you want, but apart fro the TANK, that makes it unnatuarl.


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Nope, a tank isnt natural, nor is a vivarium, a cage or even a plant pot!!!


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Javeo said:


> Nope, a tank isnt natural, nor is a vivarium, a cage or even a plant pot!!!


 Lucky their CB then ehh.

Im pretty sure my mouse i had wasnt taken form a field, it was CB.


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Yea and... Its still not natural. Just because your mouse is cb it doesnt mean it wouldnt prefer to run around a field, or just even your kitchen! It still has its wild instincts. Thats how feral cats and dogs stay alive and they are domesticated for 100's of generations not 4/5 like most cb herps.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Its different though.

Cause in the shops theyre confined in smaller tanks or cages.

How can you feel right trapping an animal in and keeping it in a cage.

If so would you catch any animal if you felt like it?

Would you just go out one day grab an animal and keep it, just cause you felt like it, not even worried about stressing it out.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Would you just go out one day grab an animal and keep it, just cause you felt like it, not even worried about stressing it out.


Yep!
The next time I see a slow worm, it's mine! 
:no1::no1:


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Javeo said:


> Oh my, Ive just read C4VEMAN-5AM's posts! Are you being serious or just trying to annoy people with your silly arguments? its 1 trout for goodness sake! I hope you dont eat fish, imagine taking cod from the sea and killing it!


 Id consider catching and keeping more nasty and scary for the fish rather than a donk on the head for food.

Im not trying to wind people up, but not taking wild animals makes more sense then taking them.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Esfa said:


> Yep!
> The next time I see a slow worm, it's mine!
> :no1::no1:


 Cruel. :devil::devil:


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Like I said and you keep ignoring, most of what we keep is either wc or bred from wc parents. And all of them have wild instincts and are not domesticated like cats, dogs etc. 
Yes and if I wanted to keep say common toads and I could set up a optimal habitat for them than yes I would go out and collect a few. They would probably have a better life anyway. You dont seem to understand that most wild animals dont use the whole area they live in and only do so in searh of food, mate and shelter and in doing so place themselves in danger from predators. If all this is provided, no starvation, little or no competition for a mate and readily available shelter plus no danger of getting eaten then from whence the stress?! Being confined? Animals are used to boundries be they physical like streams, open ground etc or terratorial boundries.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

I still dont see how CB snakes are wild, they hatched from eggs in captivity therefore not making them wild.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> I still dont see how CB snakes are wild, they hatched from eggs in captivity therefore not making them wild.


Omg. :bash:
They have wild instincts.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Esfa said:


> Omg. :bash:
> They have wild instincts.


 Yeah and, that doesent make them wild.

Dogs have wild instincts but theyre captive just like snakes.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Dogs have wild instincts but theyre captive just like snakes.


Not really.
They've been domesticated over 1000s of years.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Yeah and, that doesent make them wild.
> 
> Dogs have wild instincts but theyre captive just like snakes.


snakes (reptiles in general) don't seek human affection like dogs though, they don't particularly like handling etc, they tolerate it


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Esfa said:


> Not really.
> They've been domesticated over 1000s of years.


 So theyre still not wild theyre captive.

The dogs i have were not caught in the wild, they were bred in captivity from a captive dog.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> So theyre still not wild theyre captive.
> 
> The dogs i have were not caught in the wild, they were bred in captivity from a captive dog.


Yes, but there's a whole world of difference between "Your dog's last wild ancestor was 10,000 years ago" and "Your corn snake's last wild ancestor was 30 years ago at most and could have been three years ago". Both animals have instinct, but we've had thousands of generations to work with dogs and breed for the most convenient and useful behavioural / physical traits. That's one reason there are very distinct and different looking breeds of dog, which are all one species - but if you painted every corn snake solid white, you wouldn't be able to identify distinct "breeds" of corn.

Mammals are almost always raised and taught behaviours by their parents; if an adult female raises their young around humans, then the offspring become acclimated to humans. 

Reptiles are not generally taught behaviours by their parents - they come out of the egg as adult-reptiles-in-miniature. They're fully equipped from life in the wild, and it doesn't matter whether that egg hatched under a log in the middle of the Florida Everglades or under a bit of moss in an incubator in Ipswich.

Fish work the same way.

Dolphins (the mammal) raise their young. Sharks don't. A baby dolphin has to be taught how to "work" as a dolphin; a baby shark is a miniature hunting machine. That's the biggest, most essential difference between them - a dolphin learns from its peers, and a shark just has competitors.

That trout doesn't really have the brain capacity to understand "freedom" - which is an abstract concept so complicated most PEOPLE do not understand it. What it probably understands is good water, bad water, good food, bad food, fear of predator, pain, fish of opposite sex. There just aren't the higher brain structures to get much more than that.


----------



## vashe (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes trout eat alot so do most fish. I just got done feeding it about 10 wax worms a house fly, a honeybee and a junebug and a piece of dry cat food. I just toss it in front of the power head it whirls it around and the fish goes crazy over it and eats it up. If he is swimming around, and eating he is not stressed out.

Tank is still cycleing should be done soon. I got some enzyme bacteria stuff and some water from some rinsed out sponges at the pet shop.(the guy was more then willing to do it) 

As for the arguement of domesticated animals take the pig for example. Kept in a pin,farm or whatever and this goes for all pigs. Once they are let lose in the wild there wild instincts kick in and they convert back to there wild ways fast. Growing hair,tusk and whatever else wild pigs have. 

Look it up,watch a documentry on them whatever most animals are like this.


he/she is like my sister in laws husband. In to deep into something. always has to be right and doesnt shut up till the other person agree's.
So here is the Idea lets all just nod are heads, shake our fist,slap our hands and just say "your right, oh your so right" and just let he/she think they are the absolute higher power of truth,justice and all that is mighty for all animals all over the world. lol

I guess alot of you all didnt read my one post but It is legal for me to do what i want with the fish. As long as it was legally caught I.E. Rod/Reel, Legal size (7inches),caught in season(april 18th-Sept something)i forget on the top of my head and I have My fishing license (which I do). I can use it as fertilizer,Eat it, Give it away and put in a aquarium as long as above listed is met.

Also this is where this fish was plucked out of. like i said in my one post the state stocks it 2 to 3 times a year. It is not ideal trout waters. They stock it cause its a heavy fished area. THey put trout in there for people to catch.

No fast moveing jets of water what so ever. 
If it gets to hot in the season the trout in these waters usually can be seen floating belly up on top so you be the judge


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Oh youve solved it all! If the state stocks the fish then its probably bred on a trout farm, ie captivity! You've actually rescued it! Caveman-sams own arguement, if it was born in captivity its all good! Yaay


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Please keep posts polite and on track, otherwise the thead is likely to get locked.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> Yes, but there's a whole world of difference between "Your dog's last wild ancestor was 10,000 years ago" and "Your corn snake's last wild ancestor was 30 years ago at most and could have been three years ago". Both animals have instinct, but we've had thousands of generations to work with dogs and breed for the most convenient and useful behavioural / physical traits. That's one reason there are very distinct and different looking breeds of dog, which are all one species - but if you painted every corn snake solid white, you wouldn't be able to identify distinct "breeds" of corn.
> 
> Mammals are almost always raised and taught behaviours by their parents; if an adult female raises their young around humans, then the offspring become acclimated to humans.
> 
> ...


:notworthy::notworthy:

Caveman Sam, you don't need to argue your side any more, just have a read through the posts in this thread. Hopefully it will sink in! lol. Your corn snake is as good as wild!!!!!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Esfa said:


> Yep!
> The next time I see a slow worm, it's mine!
> :no1::no1:


:rotfl:



C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> I still dont see how CB snakes are wild, they hatched from eggs in captivity therefore not making them wild.


Snakes are wild, they are not domesticated. Just because it was born in captivity does not mean it's not wild. If an animal is _removed_ from a wild species by intervention of a human, THEN it is domesticated.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Caveman sam,you have joined a forum for keepers of captive animals,id suggest you leave and join PETA instead,where like-minded people can discuss with you the atrocities of keeping "sea-kittens".To the op,please keep us updated on the tank,sounds like a great project,not everyone on here is animal liberation front!


----------



## vashe (Jun 30, 2009)

here some comedy for you all lol maybe it will help: victory:


----------



## Cecil_x (Apr 12, 2009)

Berber King said:


> Caveman sam,you have joined a forum for keepers of captive animals,id suggest you leave and join PETA instead,where like-minded people can discuss with you the atrocities of keeping "sea-kittens".To the op,please keep us updated on the tank,sounds like a great project,not everyone on here is animal liberation front!


 
well said


----------



## Reptile-newb (Jul 13, 2009)

I'd just like to say, Rainbow Trout require a licence to be kept legally in the UK - they are not native.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Reptile-newb said:


> I'd just like to say, Rainbow Trout require a licence to be kept legally in the UK - they are not native.


Which would be an issue for the original poster *if* he was located in the UK 

Didn't know you had to have a licence to keep one in a fishtank in your house, though - is that particularly because they're a species that COULD survive if released into the wild?


----------



## Reptile-newb (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh sorry, should have seen that before I said anything.

Yep, it's to protect native fish stocks.


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

in the uk most of our rivers are stocked with trout.


----------



## cjd99 (Apr 8, 2009)

yeah and it's pain in the backside if your a population geneticist and you want to look at the distribution of native species...


----------



## Dumples (Jul 8, 2009)

So first of all, I'm an American as well.

Short story first. When I was younger and more in to fish rather than reptiles and other stuff, I had a really big tank with 3 gigantic adult oscars. We moved from Arizona to Minnesota(road trip!!). ANyway, I had to transport them in a very similar way with the cooler an powerheads. Fun times. That was just for the trip though. It almost cost one of them it's life due to the stress. 

Comment towards the OP: In almost every state it is illegal to keep as a pet anything designated as a "game" fish without proper authorization. A trout just like bass, bream, crappie, etc. are game fish. It isn't a huge punishment(A fine, and you lose the fish), but should at least be said.

Last but not least, I agree that it shouldn't have even been caught until you had the larger tank setup. Otherwise, the whole wild vs. captive bred and other stuff is really a non-arguement for me. Other than what gets classified as "domestic" animals like cats and dogs, a good majority of the world pets really are wild caught or not very many generation seperated from the wild.


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

I cba to read all of that.... but my view, its a rainbow trout so not native, so it shouldnt be in the river in the first place, so no problem there... so i think it's alright he's decided to take one as a pet, no harm done.

Though i wouldnt agree with taking a brown trout.


But don't trout captively fare better in running water? which is hard to recreate


----------



## vashe (Jun 30, 2009)

Dumples said:


> So first of all, I'm an American as well.
> 
> Short story first. When I was younger and more in to fish rather than reptiles and other stuff, I had a really big tank with 3 gigantic adult oscars. We moved from Arizona to Minnesota(road trip!!). ANyway, I had to transport them in a very similar way with the cooler an powerheads. Fun times. That was just for the trip though. It almost cost one of them it's life due to the stress.
> 
> ...




FFS Please read other post before acting like a know it all.

I will post this again from the website......

Q & A 
Moving Fish to an Aquarium 

_*Question*_ 
I was interested in knowing if there are any regulations that prohibit an angler from taking fish from waters in PA and using them in an aquarium environment. Some fish have to be of a legal size limit to keep, others not, but can you keep them alive and keep them legally? 
_*Answer*_ 
If the fish are legally caught, meaning in compliance with season, size, and creel limits and licensing requirements, they may be kept in an aquarium. Your success in keeping them alive would depend on a number of factors.Converting wild animals, including reptiles, amphibians and fish, into pets is NOTa recommended practice in most situations. 
Many wild fish do not adapt well to typical aquarium environments.


So yah basically if its legal size,within the creel limit,caught on rod and reel and i have a fishing license with a trout and salmon stamp.They dont recommend it but Its my right to do what i want with the fish i catch.

I research this before i even had the thought if it was illegal in anyway i wouldnt have even done it


----------



## vashe (Jun 30, 2009)

Mod,
please close the thread its pretty much gone away from the whole spirit of it all.

Thanks


----------



## cjd99 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Off topic*

bream are classed as game fish in the states? you mean like big roach type bream? or do you mean sea bream or both?...just out of interest...


----------



## Dumples (Jul 8, 2009)

Yep. They usually don't have any restrictions on the sizes and quantities caught like the others.

The rules do vary a bit from state to state though as I did sort of mention. PA might be one of the ones that allows it, but a lot of them either don't allow collection of them, or have to be store or hatchery bought(With proof of purchase). If you're within your right there great, I was just stating a more generic comment about that.

Home it all works out well, and the trout does well.


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Personally I would eat the trout and buy a gold fish.
jobs a goodun


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i cant believe this has gone on for so long now its only a bloody trout:bash:


----------



## Frase (Jul 13, 2009)

Well either way....Nice fish ! good catch Vashe!!!

I'm not a fish eater but i am a fisherman, if you were back in Ireland they wouldnt be complaining about bringing it home but they would be asking why the hell it isn't on the stove by now....Good Luck


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

I havent got a problem with cooking it or anything, its just the thought of keeping it and saying its only a trout.

But thats my opinion anyway.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

cjd99 said:


> bream are classed as game fish in the states? you mean like big roach type bream? or do you mean sea bream or both?...just out of interest...


USA Bream are game fish and are a differant species to the bream found in the UK that are course fish.

USA Bream.









UK Bream.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

sandmatt said:


> I cba to read all of that.... but my view, its a rainbow trout so not native, so it shouldnt be in the river in the first place, so no problem there... so i think it's alright he's decided to take one as a pet, no harm done.
> 
> Though i wouldnt agree with taking a brown trout.
> 
> ...


He's not based in the UK he's based in USA.However the Rainbow trout is't native to his area of America.As he's based and caught the Rainbow trout in the East of USA.And the Rainbow trout are native to West USA.


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

gazz said:


> He's not based in the UK he's based in USA.However the Rainbow trout is't native to his area of America.As he's based and caught the Rainbow trout in the East of USA.And the Rainbow trout are native to West USA.


Cheers for the correction: victory:


----------

